# Spinoff thread: What are your top/favorite drugstore finds for WoC?



## MACaholic76 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just wanted to continue to share the wealth and find out what other goodies from the d/s we are loving.  I have a few:
- L'oreal HIP foundation/True Match. Excellent range of colors and actually very impressive for d/s.  What I love the most is how much yellow/warmth is in these compared to how pink and/or ashy other brands are on my skintone. 
- L'oreal Carbon Black Voluminous mascara - love this!
- Max Factor 2000 calorie mascara - my every day mascara!
- L'oreal Color Juice glosses - Love these...great texture, smooth and shiny.  My favorite is Berry Burst.
- OoO Complete moisturizer for oily/combo skin
- Cetaphil lotion (a little greasy but great for the winter time)
- Neutrogena acne wash - a family staple! 
- Pantene shampoo and conditioners - I've tried all brands, from super high end expensive stuff to the least expensive and this is the only thing that hydrates my curls. 

I'll add more stuff as it comes to me.  I'm also curious about Ambi skincare.  We have like 3 items (cleanser, lotion and something else) at my Target.


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 28, 2007)

Loreal Hip-Pigments, foundation, gel liners, shadow
CG-Volume Exact, Lash Blast
Loreal-Lash Out
Milani-Shadows, Glimmer Shimmer
Neutrogena-Oil free acne wash


----------



## faifai (Oct 28, 2007)

Wet 'n' Wild - eyeshadows, liquid eyeliner, waterproof liquid eyeliner
Milani - eyeshadows
L'Oreal HIP - pigments, bronzer


----------



## lipshock (Oct 28, 2007)

L'OREAL Lineur Intense in Carbon Black.
L'OREAL Voluminous Mascara in Carbon Black.
N.Y.C False Eyelashes (primarily the "Glamour" ones)


----------



## doniad101 (Oct 28, 2007)

- Black Opal Invisible Oil Blocking Powder. I use the loose form

- Cover Girl Outlast Pressed Powder

- Black Opal Stick Foundation

- Cover Girl Lash Exact and Lash Blast

- L'Oreal Instense Lineur

- Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner

- Milani Eyeshadow and Single Blushes

- Olay Complete Moisture-oil free

- Olay Age Defying Wipes

- L'Oreal Hydra Fresh Toner

- Milani Glossy Tubes

- Wet n Wild Eyeshadow Trios

- L'oreal Color Juice

- L'Oreal HiP Gel Liners

- L'Oreal HiP eyshadows

- Revlon Colorstay Foundation

- Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Cream Foundation

- Maybelline Pure Foundation

- Ardell Lashes

- Duo Lash Adhesive

- Sally Hansen Vitamin E Cuticle Oil and Polishes

- Essence of Beauty Brushes

- J.A.N.E. Eyeshadows

- L'Oreal True Match Liquid Bronzer


many more to come!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_
I'll add more stuff as it comes to me.  I'm also curious about Ambi skincare.  We have like 3 items (cleanser, lotion and something else) at my Target._

 
I don't know about the Ambi cleanser & anti-blemish creams, but i do LOVE the Facial Moisturizer!!! It is my HG - i am NEVER w/out this! this is the ONLY moisturizer i have EVER repurchased - and i have tried just about ever drugstore moisturizer & several high-end ones also.

One of the main things i love about it is that its SPF 30 - very very few moisturizers, whether low or high end have SPF 30, & those that do are VERY greasy!!! This one however, is so light - it just melts into the skin and doesn't leave it an oil slick!!!
It has a light fragrance, but i don't mind it, and my skin is HIGHLY sensitive and usually would react to something like this.

It is very affordable in my opinion, & i have thought on numerous occasions "I hope they NEVER stop making this!!!"

HTH


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 29, 2007)

Covergirl Queen Collection Shadows, Pencils
Covergirl Liner Exact-Liquid Eyeliner Pen
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara-Curved brush
Maybelline Eyelash Curler
Milani Eyeshadows
Clean and Clear Oil Blotting Tissues
Neutrogena Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover
Revlon Makeup Eraser Pen
Purpose Soap

Sonia Kashuk Brushes from Target


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_I don't know about the Ambi cleanser & anti-blemish creams, but i do LOVE the Facial Moisturizer!!! It is my HG - i am NEVER w/out this! this is the ONLY moisturizer i have EVER repurchased - and i have tried just about ever drugstore moisturizer & several high-end ones also.

One of the main things i love about it is that its SPF 30 - very very few moisturizers, whether low or high end have SPF 30, & those that do are VERY greasy!!! This one however, is so light - it just melts into the skin and doesn't leave it an oil slick!!!
It has a light fragrance, but i don't mind it, and my skin is HIGHLY sensitive and usually would react to something like this.

It is very affordable in my opinion, & i have thought on numerous occasions "I hope they NEVER stop making this!!!"

HTH_

 
Thanks! This is very helpful information.  Every single time I go to target I grab this and put in my shopping basket but then it never makes it to the cashier cuz I keep thinking spf30 = greasy.  I'm glad it's not.  I'll purchase this next time!


----------



## mishameesh (Oct 29, 2007)

What's up girl!  What a great thread!  well here are a few of my favorite things!

*Makeup:*
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara (my hg), color juices, HIP l/g
Milani e/s
Revlon CS fdtn, CS l/s, Shiny Sheers l/s, SL l/s and l/g
Rimmel l/s, l/g
Burts Bees lip shimmers
WnW e/s trios, Bronzzer, e/l, l/s 
Maybelline Age Rewind fdtn and dual end concealer; superstay lipcolor
NYC l/s, l/l, translucent loose powder
CG Lash Blast

*Skincare:*
Olay Regenerist, cleanser towelettes
Purpose Cleanser
Neutrogena Dry Touch spf 55
St Ives Apricot scrub
Clean & Clear blotting sheets

*Haircare*
Garnier Sleek n Shine Leave-in
Fantasia IC gel w/ sparklelites
LA Looks gel
L'Oreal Out of Bed 
Beyond the Zone Noodlehead
La Bella gel


----------



## L281173 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of drugstore brands, but I do like Loreal Mascaras.  I also like Avon products.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 30, 2007)

I swear by Revlon eyeliners, Loreal HIP pigments, L'Oreal mascaras and NYC's quick fix lip stuffs. Oh and Rimmel's eye stuff is pretty fab too...I like their liquid liners.

I can also get into Mary Kay lippies if I'm goin' through my Mom's purse.

Oh...and Milani. Just wonderful in color selection for lips, nails and eyes.


----------



## braidey (Oct 31, 2007)

*Black Radiance*: blush, eyeshadows, and bronzers
*Milani*: eyeshadows and blushes
*Black Opal*: eyeshadows and lipglosses
*Revlon*: SL lipglosses
*CovergirlQueen*: eyeshadows and lipglosses
*Iman*: Cream to powder foundation
*Maybelline*: Dream Matte foundation and lipglosses
*Covergirl*: mascaras
*MaxFactor*: mascaras
*Posner*: bronzers and eyeshadows
*Loreal HIP*: lipglosses
*WetnWild*: lipglosses and blush(Heather Silk) and bronzer in med to dark


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 31, 2007)

L'Oreal Voluminous in Carbon Black
Milani eyeshadows
Essence of Beauty Brushes
Duo Lash adhesive
Ardell Lashes
Sonia Kushak brushes from Target


----------



## VivaGlamGirl22 (Nov 10, 2007)

I am in serious lust with the L'Oreal HIP line....one of my "why didn't I try this sooner" moments.  And as much as I love my Diorshows and Zoomlash and all, I still keep Cover Girl Volume Exact and Maybelline Great Lash around.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 12, 2007)

L'Oreal HIP--everything but the loose pigments

Black Opal--lipsticks and glosses are good

NYC--flat eyeliners

Milani--eyeshadows, lipsticks, nail polish, blush

Cover Girl--Lash Exact

Rimmel--nail polish

Wet n Wild lipgloss--it's only a dollar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Neutrogena Healthy Skin Antiwrinkle SP15

Olay Daily Facials Combo Skin

Posh brushes


----------



## milamonster (Nov 14, 2007)

milani eyeshadows
hip eyeshadows
ardell lashes
loreal liner intense in black 
loreal colour riche star secrets lipstick in aishwarya beige
wet n wild kohl eyeliner in black, goes on sooo smooth!'
stila kajal bullit
i will use any brand of the dark brown liners as an eyebrow pencil that's 99 cent
revlon eraser pen (im lovin this to fix upmy effed up liner)

as for hair, I like aussie 3 minute miracle conditioner. the deeeeeep one. 
cream of nature shampoo
olive oil for hair

for face (oily skin) any of the biore gel face washes
aveeno oil free face lotion


----------



## aeni (Nov 14, 2007)

Wet n Wild 666 lip pencil.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 14, 2007)

i think u ladies have named everything in my traincase,lmao
*Black Opal Fade & Conceal concealor*
*Posner cover creme*


----------



## Larkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Just wanted to continue to share the wealth and find out what other goodies from the d/s we are loving. I have a few:
- *L'oreal HIP foundation/True Match. Excellent range of colors and actually very impressive for d/s.[/B] What I love the most is how much yellow/warmth is in these compared to how pink and/or ashy other brands are on my skintone. 
- L'oreal Carbon Black Voluminous mascara - love this!
- Max Factor 2000 calorie mascara - my every day mascara![/B]
- L'oreal Color Juice glosses - Love these...great texture, smooth and shiny. My favorite is Berry Burst.
- OoO Complete moisturizer for oily/combo skin
- Cetaphil lotion (a little greasy but great for the winter time)
- Neutrogena acne wash - a family staple! 
- Pantene shampoo and conditioners - I've tried all brands, from super high end expensive stuff to the least expensive and this is the only thing that hydrates my curls. 

I'll add more stuff as it comes to me. I'm also curious about Ambi skincare. We have like 3 items (cleanser, lotion and something else) at my Target.*_*
*
*
*
*
**

I just wanted to 2nd this.  I use both of these products everytime I wear makeup.*


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybelline Great Lash Mascara (waterproof)
L'Oreal Glam Shine lipglosses 
Quo brushes (in Canada)
Sally Hansen Nail Polishes
Sally Hansen 18 Hour Hand Cream * (smells like oranges - highly recommended!)


----------



## Foxybronx (Nov 19, 2007)

NYX blushes
Revlon Superlustrous glosses
Milani Shadows
Covergirl Queen Foundation
Covergirl Lash Exact


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 19, 2007)

WnW makes a decent bronzer
Someone also mentioned Avon, and while not a drugstore brand, their ANEW line is quite good. I am currently using their Retroactive Cream, their Advance All in One cream. Their Ultra Rich Color Moisture lipsticks are really good too. I like their glazwears, I'm wearing both right now.
I just ordered their Luminosity cream (supposedly fades dark marks, etc.) and their hydrofirming eye cream. I will let you all know how those work out.


----------



## katina (Nov 19, 2007)

L'oreal HIP everything
Milani eyeshadows
Prestige eyeshadows
Rimmel eyeliners
Jordana eyeliners
NYX eyeshadows
Keri shea butter lotion


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 25, 2007)

I like Janes Colorless Loose Powder , Maybeline Mascara and Loreal Mascara , I like Tagerts Sonia Kashuk line of products , the brushes are really nice and they have some really great lip glosses , Loreal HIP line has some really nice colors , my sister wears a lot of the stuff and it seems really nice


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 6, 2007)

Sleek foundations but they're only in the UK


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I'm not a big fan of drugstore brands, but I do like Loreal Mascaras._

 
Me either.  And a lot of drug store stuff isn't even that cheap.  If I am going to pay $8 for drugstore mascara, why not just get the quality stuff $14?  Regardless I am intrigued by this thread although I never see anything I want or anything that's not close to something I already have in the drug store.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am a real nail polish girl.  So of course I *love* drugstore nail polish.
I like:
Revlon (range of shades are amazing!)
Sinful (also has a wonderful range of colors from the bizarre to just outright fun)
Milani (Wonderful browns)

I do have other things but those are my nail polish staples.

Other than that, I love my Aveeno moisturizer.  It's oil free, and has been the best moisturizer to date that I've used.

Shade stick like products that are really nice are the Maybelline cooling effects stick eyeshadows.  I've never had a problem with creasing, the color is strong and a wonderful base or worn alone.


----------



## milamonster (Dec 7, 2007)

milani shadows
loreal liner intense
revlon eraser pen
loreal aishwarya beige lipstick
regular cheapie dark brown eyebrow pencil


----------



## marielle78 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ambi moisturizer - the one with spf 30.
Cetaphil and baking soda for a scrub
maybelline great lash mascara


----------



## Toya (Dec 27, 2007)

L'Oreal True Match foundation, powder, blush, concealer
L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black
MAX FACTOR 2000 Calories mascara
Revlon eyeshadow quads
Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips
Rimmel Volum Boost Lipcolour, Vinyl Lip


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll add mine:

Pantene daily moisture renewal conditioner
L'oreal Voluminous mascara - black of course
Wet n Wild bronzer - which reminds me I have to restock
Rimmel Rich Moisture lipstick - especially the shade in Adorable - Holy Grail ladies!!!!!!
Any drugstore nailpolishes will do, except maybe Wet n Wild polishes b/c they chip waaay to quickly even with top coat
Oh the nail quick dry stuff
Oil of olay regenerist stuff and moisturizer

I could go on all day...I LOVE THE DRUGSTORE/WAL MART!!! 

Love this thread ladies


----------



## yoflynn2000 (Jan 25, 2008)

OMG.. where do I begin I am at the drugstore at least 2x a week buying Makeup watching the BOGO gotta love em.. but my favorites are
Milani eyeshadow and glosses 
Loreal Hip: Pigments and eyeshadows
Maybelline mascara (omg works wonders for problem lashes)
Ardell Lashes
Duo adhesive
WetnWild eyeliners
Covergirl eyeshadow pencils (great bases)
BonnieBell Lip Smackers (been loving since I was a child)
Essence of Beauty brushes (love them)
Maybelline(eyemakeup remover)


----------



## damsel (Jan 29, 2008)

l'oreal hip:
* brilliant shine lipgloss in darling (818), applies like a dream with the aid of a lip brush

* concentrated shadow duo in foxy (808), i use the cream color as a highlight and the brown one to fill in my eyebrows

* vibrant shimmer bronzing powder in radiant (897), i like to use this on my eyelids to brighten them up or on my cheeks/t-zone

maybelline:
* unstoppable mascara, great for everyday, no clumping

* lash stylist, love the comb-like applicator, allows for dramatic volume

revlon:
* wet/dry eyeliner, great for the waterline


----------



## yingxuebailang (Feb 1, 2008)

Definitely the Loreal HIP line. I love their cream liners!! The eyeshadow duos are ok when using primer and some needs to be applied wet.


----------



## CultureBloom (Feb 23, 2008)

( what is "woc"?)


----------



## aziza (Feb 23, 2008)

Makeup:

Maybelline makes wonderful mascaras (I love Full n' Soft)

I still love my Milani e/s (Desert Sun and Golden Bronze are my favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Revlon's wet/dry liners are lovely too! Nice and soft and easy to smudge.

HIP's cream liners are lovely...I prefer them over MAC's.

Hair:

   Organic Root Stimulator!!! I can't believe that I've slept on this line for so long.  Their hair mayonnaise and conditioner packs are soooo moisturizing _and_ mineral oil free! The Creamy Aloe/Olive Oil shampoo is amazing too...it actually detangles your hair. This line is amazing...any WOC with dryer hair should def give this line a shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Skincare: 

   Seabreeze Natural's clay cleanser is excellent! Removes all my makeup but never leaves my skin feeling parched. I'm in love!


----------



## aziza (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CultureBloom* 

 
_( what is "woc"?)_

 
WOC= Women of Color


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_Makeup:

Maybelline makes wonderful mascaras (I love Full n' Soft)

I still love my Milani e/s (Desert Sun and Golden Bronze are my favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Revlon's wet/dry liners are lovely too! Nice and soft and easy to smudge.

HIP's cream liners are lovely...I prefer them over MAC's.

Hair:

*Organic Root Stimulator!!! I can't believe that I've slept on this line for so long. Their hair mayonnaise and conditioner packs are soooo moisturizing and mineral oil free! The Creamy Aloe/Olive Oil shampoo is amazing too...it actually detangles your hair. This line is amazing...any WOC with dryer hair should def give this line a shot*





Skincare: 

Seabreeze Natural's clay cleanser is excellent! Removes all my makeup but never leaves my skin feeling parched. I'm in love!_

 
I agree...I'm switching over to Aveda products but if I had to recommend something more inexpensive then it's ORS all the way!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

Revlon Colorstay foundation & concealer(I use Toast and Medium/Dark)
Covergirl LashBlast mascara
Loreal HiP stuff (gel liner, eyeshadows, etc)
Covergirl Trushine lipstick (for nice, darker nude lipstick)
Prestige blushes
Prestige lipsticks in Velvet and Catwalk
NYC Eye2eye duos


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

*NYX *
*HiP*
*MAX Factor Mascara only*
*Milani *
*Some Covergirl*
*Tropez blush*


----------



## shoppingisme (Mar 4, 2008)

wet n' wild eyeliners. they are cheap and WORK. they also have really nice colors.

malani eyeshadows

loreal foundation - when i'm in the mood for a liquid

rimmel polish and eye colors


----------



## vanitygrey (Mar 4, 2008)

L'Oreal True Match


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 6, 2008)

Rimmel liners
Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara
Loreal Colour Juice (I think I am subconsciously collecting these...lol)
Ardell Lashes

Hair:
Anything by Herbal Essences or Garnier!


----------



## Morganite (Mar 15, 2008)

I have so many.....I don't know where to start 

Makeup

Loreal Color juices- I really like Cherry on Top, Tutti Frutti, Iced Latte, and Caramel Cream; they have a nice non-sticky feel, nice color payoff and you can't beat the prices when you have them on sales 

Milani Color Brillance Eyepencils- I have this in purple, green and aqua; very bright vibrant colors, I love the purple with MAC coppering eyeshadow

Loreal Hip eye shadow duos- I love reckless, adventurous, Flare, and sassy

Milani single eyeshadow- many of the colors are comparable to MAC. Flare, storm, antique gold, spice, java bean, shock and rich chocolate

Maybelline Shiny-Licious lipglosses- These have a built in applicators which are nice. Caramella is a very nice shimmery coffee color and Grapeful is fun shimmery purple.

Covergirl Queen collection- The only drugstore product that I have found that perfectly matches my skin. I am a spicy brown, I buy the powder foundation. 

Maybelline Define-A-Lash Volume Mascara- volume without clumping...what more could you want? This is the one in the pink tube 

Sally Hansen LipInflation- simple, cheap lip plumping gloss 

Hair 

Herbal Essences Conditioners- These are great for co-washing or for a final detangling rinse...I love Breaks over, Long Term Relationship, None of your Frizziness, Dangerously Straight 

Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing pack- Great conditioner, consistently out performs more pricey products 

Pantene Relaxed and Natural breakage defense mask- love this stuff, great deal


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 16, 2008)

loreal HiP shadows, crayons and foundation
milani singles and lipglosses
Black Radiance foundation sticks
clean and clear 3 step acne kit
sonia kashuk brushes
cover girl lash blast mascara
wet n wild h20 liquid liner
ELF 4 pan palettes with the mirror in the lid (we got em in this 99 cent store called Jack's here in NY)


----------



## dazzle (Mar 17, 2008)

I love revlon lipglosses ( nude lustre and glossy rose are georgous on woc). I am also a sucker for neutrogena exfoliating wash.


----------



## ohsoshy (Mar 18, 2008)

Rimmel Lip Vinyl 
Cover Girl Lash Blast & Lash Exact
Wet n Wild Liquid Eyeliner
Milani Brow Fix, lipgloss, blush, eyeshadow
Befine
ORS
Herbal Essences Conditioners
Pantene Conditioners
Suave Clarifying Shampoo
Ambi Exfoiliating Wash
_and plenty more..._ 

Yeah I'm a drugstore whore


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 14, 2008)

The whole hip collection especiall the concentrated shadow duo and cream eyeliners

Maybelline Dream matte mousse foundation
Revlon golden affair blushes
Black Radiance blushes 

sometimes they carry Stargazer shadows


----------



## rutledgekl (Apr 14, 2008)

black opal foundation:suede mocha
maybelline mascara;very black(pink/green bottle)
cover girl shadow;mink(very pretty highlighter)
loreal;nudey pink lip gloss
milani eye shadows
maybelline eyebrow pencil;dark brown
cover girl bronzer;copper radiance
covergirl spritzers


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 9, 2009)

Sleek is great, and has so many shades for women of colour. I have the creme to powder foundation in Latte.

I don't really like their powder blush though, it's highly pigmented but is too 'sticky' to sheer out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Sleek foundations but they're only in the UK_


----------



## missfaithy (Mar 9, 2009)

The following are my personal faves (part of my everyday routine/look).
*
Cosmetics:*
- Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips (_Sunset Strip_)
- Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara (_Rich Black, non-waterproof formula_)
- Max Factor Clear Mascara

*Skincare:*
- Equate Facial Cleansing Towelettes (generic Wal-Mart brand)
- Target Facial Cleansing Towelettes
- Aveeno Positively Radiant Cleanser
- Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Exfoliating Scrub
- Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer SPF 15
- Aveeno Positively Ageless Lifting & Firming Eye Cream
- AMBI Skincare Even & Clear Exfoliating Wash

*Hair:*
- Dove go fresh Therapy Energize Shampoo & Conditioner
- TRESemme Vitamin E Moisture Rich Shampoo & Conditioner
- TRESemme Heat Tamer Protective Spray
- TRESemme TRES TWO Extra Hold Hair Spray


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Me either. And a lot of drug store stuff isn't even that cheap. If I am going to pay $8 for drugstore mascara, why not just get the quality stuff $14? Regardless I am intrigued by this thread although I never see anything I want or anything that's not close to something I already have in the drug store._

 
I would agree. I usually only buy drugstore items when I catch them on BOGO unless they're only a few dollars regular price.

Some things I like:

L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara, HIP Shadow duos
Black Radiance - Blushes
Milani - Eyeshadows
Revlon - Lip Gloss
Rimmel - Lipstick and Gloss
Neutrogena - Visibly Even Line - This is the only thing I use on my skin.
Vaseline Intensive Care Cocoa and Shea Body Butter - Love this stuff!!!


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Makeup:*
**Milani:* single eyeshadows (old school) and the eyeshadow quads
**Loreal:* the whole HIP line except the the pigments and I never tried the foundations. The Color Juice glosses are my staple especially the clear one and Rasberry Smash (perfect non-sparkly gloss for red lipsticks or by itself is breath-taking)
**NYC:* Liquid eyeliner. It last all day and didn't smudge on me. 
**Black Radiance*: lipliners and pressed powder in Honey Amber (a dupe for MAC Deep Dark pressed blot powder but a lil darker but not that much)
**Nyx:* Liglosses, jumbo pencils (great e/s bases), lipsticks, and eyeshadows. The blushes look interesting.

*Skincare:*
**Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Scrub* (when I used to live in the dorms at college a roommate that wasn't too fond of me was talking smack about me and I over heard her say that I wear foundation. I wasn't wearing foundation back then. The only thing I was using was the scrub lol. I stoped using it for some while and after a recent outbreak that left my face looking uneven I ran got this baby back!!! I want my skin to glow naturally without makeup like my avator pic of me when I was using this religiously)
**St. Ives exfoliating scrub for blackheads and acne* (back up to Aveeno's scrub but it's not better than Aveeno's but great for $4)
**Witch Hazel* (the main ingredient in most high end toners)

*Hair:*
**Creme of nature* (old formula, pissed that the new formula got sulfates in it now)
**Nexxus Humtress* (best conditioner out hands down!)


----------



## SepiaRose (Mar 28, 2009)

*Makeup:*

*Covergirl Perfect Point eyeliner*! It's been my Holy Grail of eyeliners for years now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Covergirl lipstick in French Toast*, a perfect neutral pink/brown for everyday.

*Covergirl super thick lash mascara. *

*Wet n Wild Sand Castle eyeshadow palette*.  I was so surprised and impressed with these shades.

*Hair:*

*Garnier Fructis* long & strong conditioner.  
*Giovanni *Triple Threat Tea Tree shampoo. 

*Skincare:*

*Cetaphil *cleansing bar.
*Aveeno* active naturals oatmeal lotion. LOOOOVE this lotion! Turns my skin into butta.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 29, 2009)

To the OP - I'm surprised Pantene works so well for you!  I hated it and found it to be the worst of drugstore haircare.  Funny how some things work completely different on different people.

Here are mine:

-NYX shadows, lip pencils (I prefer their lip pencils to MAC at this point! So nice), jumbo sticks, Megashine glosses and that's all I've tried.  I'm sure I'll like more in the future.
-Loreal Voluminous mascara (duh)
-Marcelle (canadian brand) tinted moisturizer
-Prestige waterproof liners
-Bonne Bell Liplites glosses (esp Mocha Mousse!)
-Ardell lashes
-Duo glue
-Clean & Clear Morning Burst Cleanser, the green one (for some reason, this cheap line has given me awesome skin.  Score!)

For haircare, I really like Sally Hershberger Shagg Spray.  It gives texture and piecey-ness w/o being stiff or sticky.  Breaks up that perfect hair look.  I don't use much drugstore hair care, I process it too much.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 4, 2009)

COVERGIRL Queen Collection Mineral Bronzers!!!!!!!! LOVE!!

loreal voluminous carbon black, milani and hip shadows, hip pigments and gel liners, black radiance luminous lotions (liquid bronzer), black opal concealers


----------



## lilwill27330 (Apr 4, 2009)

i use the ambi complexion bar and the fade cream and the daily moisturizer...thats my every day face routine. its awesome!!! the foaming cleanser jacked my face up though. i have sensitive skin, and it was too harsh. a good product, but a lil too strong for me.


----------



## mc101 (Apr 9, 2009)

I love Maybelline Full & Soft Mascara--- this is my HG mascara!!


----------



## MadMunky (Apr 10, 2009)

*Sleek* eyeshadow pallettes - heavily pigmented so they actually show up on my eyes! The lipsticks aren't bad either. The range is aimed at WOC. Available in the UK at Superdrugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Barry M* jumbo eye crayons/pencils - very soft and gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*GOSH *pencils - soft (no dragging) and vibrant​


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Eyes*
Loreal Decrease – Great Primer!
Shadow – Love Loreal HIP Duos!!!  Love them!  I love them so much that I have every last one of them!  Please pick up some!
Mascara – Maybelline Lash Stiletto!  *faint*
Liners – HIP Cream Liners are the TRUTH!!!!  Also, I like NYX pencil liners.

*Lips*
Gloss – Loreal HIP gloss…..they remind me of MAC lipglass.  
Liner – NYX

*Face *
Blush – Iman has some great blushes and bronzers!!!  After Glow (the trio) is very nice!!!  Sable is a must have!!!


----------



## msaaronlerey (Apr 10, 2009)

Milani glosses and eyeshadows and Almay makeup remover wipes in the purple packaging are must haves.


----------



## RebekahR (Apr 11, 2009)

Rate Prestige Pan foundation..good colours, good cover

agreed GOSH E/proof eyeshadows(similar packaging to shadestick) and eyeliners 

skincare Neutrogena, sudacream, bio oil

Hair John freda daily shampoo + Conditioner "curl around"..ooh and Aussie hair care miracle 3 minute reconstructor! heaven!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_To the OP - I'm surprised Pantene works so well for you!  I hated it and found it to be the worst of drugstore haircare.  Funny how some things work completely different on different people._

 
Ohh, I've spent so much of my cash on h/e hair stuff because I kept hearing on MUA how bad Pantene was for the hair but nothing works for me.  I mean, nothing.  I have very curly hair and everything else would make my hair limp, dry or leave some sort of weird build-up.


----------



## laurynx (Apr 11, 2009)

Today I just found my perfect red in #44 Ms. Right from Max Factor's Vivid Impact Lipcolor. 

I spent 30min in MAC trying to find a red good shade and left disappointed. Didn't think I'd find my perfect red in walmart.

I'm NW 45 btw.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 18, 2009)

Revlon Super Lustrous lipglosses
Maybelline Colossal mascara
Vaseline soothing body butter
Boots Botanics soothing eye makeup remover (Clinque Take Off The Day dupe)
Garnier Clean & Soft toner (pink bottle)
Vaseline
Carmex
Dove cream body wash
Sleek e/s palettes

Erm ...mind's gone blank.


----------



## BestRx (Apr 18, 2009)

Milani:
-    Eyeshadow Singles
-    Blushes (Temptation, Sunset Beach)
-    Crystal Lip Gloss (Taboo)
L’Oreal 
-    HIP Cream Eyeliners
-    Colour Juice Lipgloss (Iced Latte)
-    Colour Riche Lipstick (Milla’s Plum, Kerry’s Rosewood)
Ardell Lashes
Prestige Liquid Liner
Maybelline Lash Stiletto
Oil of Olay Daily Facial Cloths


----------



## Entice (Apr 20, 2009)

NYC nail polish is Broadway Burgundy Frost
NYC nail polish in Fushia
Sally Hansen Lacross eyelash curler
Elite Eyelashes (the BEST I've ever worn)


----------



## MissResha (Apr 20, 2009)

maybelline dream liquid mousse foundation. i LOVE it!


----------



## KJBarbie (Apr 24, 2009)

*Makeup:*
Wet N Wild Blushes- Especially the new Berry Shimmer
Wet N Wild Palettes
Wet N Wild liquid liner
HiP Duos
HiP Jelly Balms
NYX Shadows 
NYX Blushes
NYX Doll Eyes (long)

*Tools:*
SK Brushes
Face Secrets Brushes (Sally Beauty--do these count as d/s?)

*Skincare:*
CVS's generic version of Clean and Clear (my face likes it simple)

*Body:*
Curel Lotion
Vaseline Cocoa Butter


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 11, 2009)

My favorites would be 
1. Loreal Hip duo's
2. Milani e/s and Lip gloss
3. Maybelline has good coverage but bad for my skin foundation but never had a breakout with revlon.
4. Lash Blast The best ever
5. Jane gel liners when you can find them, and Bronzers
6. Ardells of course


----------



## snkatha (Aug 13, 2009)

Black opal eyeshadow  sleek translucent powder  and liquid foundations                  sleek lipglosses aren't bad sticky though but still good i love sleek lip gloss high shine in allure it's a bronzy brown that's universally flattering i think.          Neutrogena deep cleanser is my hg my dry skin feels cleansed but not tight, their toner isn't bad but leaves my face a bit tight i think it's best for oily skin.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 13, 2009)

Avon GLimmersticks ( I swear by these)
Wet NWild liquid eyeliner


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybelline and Loreal mascaras!!! They do the same if not better jobs than some of the higher end brands. For a moisturizer Ive been using Oil of Olay Complete with SPF 15 since High School.


----------

